# How much Compensation



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

My daughter was involved in an accident in Lidl. A large amount of shopping baskets that had been stacked too high fell on her. She landed on their floor with the baskets on top of her. She was taken to the staff room and the accident book was filled in.
She suffered an injured shoulder with pain and bruising . The bruising lasted about 10 days but still aches at times 2 months later. 
GP says there should be no lasting damage and it will settle eventually.
Her pride was injured more and she won't go near the shop now.

Now Lidl have accepted responsibility and have asked her how much compensation she wants. 
She would have been happy with an apology and a bunch of flowers at the time but they never contacted her.
She contacted them to see what they were going to do about it and they have offered her a payout. so hasn't a clue what seems fair without being greedy.
So what do you think might be reasonable?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

It needs to be high enough to make them stop a dangerous practice, the result would have been much worse had a young child been involved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd not expect a great deal, no permanent injuries, no loss of earnings, I'd think £1000 to £2000 tops.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Somewhere there is a legal document used by the courts, that state a figure for a whole range of accident claims. Providing you do not push the figure to the limit, I would think Lidle would be happy to settle.
If I can find the figure I will get back to you.

Alan and Rosalie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This site may be of help http://www.thompsons.law.co.uk/compensation-guide/personal-injury-compensation-claim-guide.htm

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

...and another. There are a lot to choose from.

Alan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t take the GP´s word for it, she should have an xray and MRT and be seen by an orthopaedic consultant. Shoulders are the most dynamic joint in the body, a GP can´t give you a prognosis. Not until she has an expert diagnosis should she accept any compensation. 
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I quite agree with Jan on this.My wife had an accident in a Sainsburys, she was going to let them off until they were quite rude to her, so she used one of those claim solicitors, which insisted on her having a scan and see a specialist, they arrange all that as well, she still has restricted use of arm and shoulder after 6 years.
So you cannot see what future injury it may lead to. Contact one of those claim solicitors and let them do all the work and worry.they will know how much as well, Lidl are trying to save legal fees etc.

cabby

Are the baskets still stacked the same way.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They frequently are in our Lidl shop.

You could blame the customers for stacking them higher and higher at the check-out.

Very often there is an empty stack adjacent to the high one.

The staff have a hard time getting round to shifting them to the entrance when the tills are busy.

Anyway - I hope your dort recovers - health AND money!!!!!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Does it always have to come to a compo claim?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

First thing to establish is did she suffer any material or consequential loss?
That could include days off work, expenses incurred in getting treatment, damage to clothing, loss of a holiday due to injuries etc.
A claim should aim to cover any such costs.

If it's just a minor injury then only she (or a doctor and lawyer) can decide what compensation is appropriate (unless she takes the matter to court - which I assume she's not going to).
If she's still suffering discomfort after several weeks then maybe she should consider seeing a doctor and getting legal advice from a solicitor or the CAB?

It doesn't matter if it's customers who stack the baskets dangerously, it's the legal responsibility of the shop management to keep the environment safe. If they know there is a possibility of a hazard associated with stacks of baskets then they must control or eliminate it.

Did she inform the local authority Environmental Health team? They oversee most H&S issues at retail premises. They should be informed so they can speak to Lidl and possibly avoid someone else suffering a similar incident.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

TheNomad said:


> Does it always have to come to a compo claim?


What else would you suggest?
Jan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I slipped on a wet floor and damaged a knee at work 25-30 years ago and it wasn't thought there would be any "lasting damage" - that knee had to be replaced 4 years ago because of "impact damage some years previously".

By the time it was clear that the incident HAD caused lasting damage it was way too late to claim for it.

Get a second or even several opinions now.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

TheNomad said:


> Does it always have to come to a compo claim?


No not always BUT in this case it appears that the company were v careless and possibly negligent in allowing the stack to be so high and thus capable of toppling over.

The customer suffered as a result.

Personally I would not go near the "claim specialist - ambulance chasers" but would ask the company to make an offer.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You need expert medical advice; if all fine and no lasting consequences a couple of grand would surely suffice. However, if any chance of lasting damage let the experts sort it out.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What's a cubic foot?

I don't know but claim for it anyway.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no idea but would have thought somewhere between £50 and £200. She's suffered no physical damage or longer term mental damage so I can't see why more would be warranted - but I'm no lawyer and am always amazed at the size of some reported payouts!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Paper cuts are worth a grand if you're a civil,servant :wink2:


tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And there's that bloke from USofA who claimed $21.5 MILLION for a minor injury when a cruise ship door clobbered him ever so slightly.

https://gcaptain.com/cruise-ship-pa...GN&utm_term=0_f50174ef03-7e34e2fbcf-139891929

Now that IS ambulance chasing!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I have shared them with my daughter.
She is adamant that she will not have any lasting damage and in fact has suffered far worse injuries that she has self inflicted with nobody else to blame or claim from.
If Lidl had apologised at the time she would have let it go but they didn't. She will vote with her feet and shop elswhere in future.
She does intend to give any money she gets to charity

She has informed the local authority but they don't want to take it any further.
Thanks
Angie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe she should have home delivery, so she would not have to go to these dangerous places!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In all the advice has been good, now however as you say any money would go to a hopefully local charity I say sue the boots off them PLEASE.

cabby


----------

